# Amazing Race Canada 2018



## observor 69 (4 Jul 2018)

Tis with great sorrow that I have to report that "Chewy and Happy", two retired RCAF pilots, are out of the Amazing Race Canada 2018.   
While playing with great heart, unfortunately our "Senior" aviators had to accept defeat with grace.  :cdnsalute:

https://www.ctv.ca/The-Amazing-Race-Canada/Teams/Chewy-and-Happy


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (4 Jul 2018)

The Navy is still in!  ;D


----------



## Altair (4 Jul 2018)

Oldgateboatdriver said:
			
		

> The Navy is still in!  ;D


I wish them luck, but I think they may be the directionally challenged team that every season of the race seems to have.


----------



## FJAG (4 Jul 2018)

Baden Guy said:
			
		

> Tis with great sorrow that I have to report that "Chewy and Happy", two retired RCAF pilots, are out of the Amazing Race Canada 2018.
> While playing with great heart, unfortunately our "Senior" aviators had to accept defeat with grace.  :cdnsalute:
> 
> https://www.ctv.ca/The-Amazing-Race-Canada/Teams/Chewy-and-Happy



Yes. I quite thought that things were going downhill for them when they couldn't grab the beaver on the first try. Sad.  ;D

 :cheers:


----------



## Strike (9 Jul 2018)

FJAG said:
			
		

> Yes. I quite thought that things were going downhill for them when they couldn't grab the beaver on the first try. Sad.  ;D
> 
> :cheers:



And you know he's never going to live that one down either.  :rofl:


----------



## kratz (30 Aug 2018)

reference: newswire.ca

Follow up on our RCN team: Zainab and Monica were the 4th team to end their run on the show, Aug 7th.

BZ for standing up, working hard and doing well.


----------



## FJAG (30 Aug 2018)

Judging by the commercials for next Tuesday's episode the race goes to Fredericton NB and possibly Gagetown to do several military style challenges.

 :cheers:


----------



## dapaterson (30 Aug 2018)

FJAG said:
			
		

> Judging by the commercials for next Tuesday's episode the race goes to Fredericton NB and possibly Gagetown to do several military style challenges.
> 
> :cheers:



Drinking Timmies?  Standing in line at the MIR to get a beard chit?  Ordering boots online because clothing stores can't get any from the depot?  Trying to reset your DLN password?


----------



## medicineman (31 Aug 2018)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> Drinking Timmies?  Standing in line at the MIR to get a beard chit?  Ordering boots online because clothing stores can't get any from the depot?  Trying to reset your DLN password?



Getting a LAV stuck/unstuck in the Lawfield Mud Plain...

MM


----------



## Good2Golf (31 Aug 2018)

Buying a box of Tide at the CANEX?


----------

